# Como medir frecuencias con el multimetro?



## kingheard (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola muy buenas,

 Pue tengo una duda y es que necesito medir la frecuencia de un mando emisor IR y no se en que parte del circuito conectar los terminales del tester.

 Lo he probado entre las dos patitas del emisor IR y me da 0 (el circuito funciona porque al mirarlo por una camara de fotos el emisor IR se enciende).

 PErdon por preguntar algo tan basico.

 Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 14, 2011)

Debes colocar la punta del tester de color negro a la tierra del circuito (osea el mando IR), con la punta positiva (roja) debes colocarla en el catodo el diodo led infrarrojo, recuerda tener el multimetro en la funcion Hz (FRECUENCIA).


----------



## kingheard (Mar 14, 2011)

Pero tambien puedo medir frecuencia en corriete continua?? HE conectado los terminales como me dices y tampoco me lee el tester


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2011)

kingheard dijo:


> Pero tambien puedo medir *frecuencia en corriete continua?? *


  No se comprende de que estas hablando  



> HE conectado los terminales como me dices y tampoco me lee el tester



¿ Tu multímetro tiene la función de medir frecuencia ?


----------



## kingheard (Mar 14, 2011)

Bien pues lo explico todo mas o menos y asi lo aclaro: mi mando emisor es un circuito formado por una pila de 9V conectado a un circuito integrado LM331 (permite que a partir de una entrada X de voltaje el da una frecuencia Y determinada; en mi caso yo segun los calculos del datasheet quiero una frecuencia de emision de 5Khz. Entonces lo que quiero comprobar con el multimetro es a que frecuencia me esta emitiendo el led emisor IR.

 Mi multimetro si que tiene funcion de medir la frecuencia ya que en una parte de la rueda selectora me pone la opion de 20 Khz y en las especificaciones tecnicas lo corrobora. (modelo del tester NORU NR-908-136).

 Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2011)

¿ Como o con que estas excitando el LED ? (Esquema)

Según el esquema será el lugar donde medir la frecuencia.
En general será poniendo las puntas en paralelo con la serie que forma el LED y su resistencia limitadora de corriente.


----------



## kingheard (Mar 15, 2011)

El LED lo excito con una pila de 9V. 

Te pongo la web donde colgue el esquema:

http://fotografiaastronomica.com/download.php?id=477


----------

